# mega vivs home made water fall



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

well atlast ive cracked the water fall wot do you all reckon








































just needs a few more layers then paint then a marine silicone top coat


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

any comments


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I geuss your having lack of comments because its not done and is hard to make out whats what. 

When its finished or begins to take shape i'm sure alot more people will comment hun : victory:

It's going to look fab i bet


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ye i suppose your right


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good, maybe a bit steep ?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> Looking good, maybe a bit steep ?


ive got 8 bits of slate to put on the face of it so it will like a cascade


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

to be honest i think im gonna scrap it just sat and looked at it and its crap so back to the drawing board the actual concept works tho


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

how big is it? the viv kinda towers over it, but its hard to tell if its as small as it looks because the viv is gigantic! if it was me id be going at least 3 feet tall with it, youve got so much space to play with. ive got almost a 4 foot waterfall going into my MUCH smaller water dragon viv. its about the same base size, just taller. i think, as said, i cant gauge the scale of yours.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> how big is it? the viv kinda towers over it, but its hard to tell if its as small as it looks because the viv is gigantic! if it was me id be going at least 3 feet tall with it, youve got so much space to play with. ive got almost a 4 foot waterfall going into my MUCH smaller water dragon viv. its about the same base size, just taller. i think, as said, i cant gauge the scale of yours.


,,

your right mate its way to small,its 2 ft tall but i didnt want anything too big,i just wanted filtered water in there for them mine dont bath on there own accord and my auto mister is on 24\7 aswell and that mist for 15 seconds every 3 hrs,i think ill try sumat else dont know wot yet but ill figure sumat out


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

how about a header pool feeding a stream down into the main pool, much like a garden pond.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

Jay-Jay said:


> how about a header pool feeding a stream down into the main pool, much like a garden pond.


i dont want run to much water in it as its my spare room upstairs and the raised level is only 5 ft x 2ft i think its beat me im gonna rip it all out and start again,


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

How does it actually work then? How much did the pump etc set you back?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

stern69 said:


> How does it actually work then? How much did the pump etc set you back?


i used a ehiem filter system from my old marine tank set up,the water goes from the pond into the filter then the filter pumps it back up to the water fall,,it all worked fine but just looked crappy so ive binned it all and left it for now,,will think about it more before i do it again


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd give it a butle or polythene backing, in case of leaks. I've found vertical water falls work best and have a trickle coming down into the pool. 
cheeers arthur


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

arthur cooke said:


> I'd give it a butle or polythene backing, in case of leaks. I've found vertical water falls work best and have a trickle coming down into the pool.
> cheeers arthur


 
ive binned it all mate lol im building another level in the bottom so i can have a low level pond with no water fall


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

*nice work*

kwl work


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> kwl work


 
cheers mate it was well worked out but looked crap


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

maybe make a HUGE background and include tht into it  

thats wat im gunna do  and have it going down sum slate or some thing  and a bit bigger  


im doing it for a frilly in a 40" x 6 -7 foot x 2" viv  

in a few weeks / months lol in planning atm


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

im gonn BUILD MORE LEVELS IN THER ONE AT 2FT HIGH AND ONE AT 1FT HIGH AND DO A THREE LEVEL POND I THINK WITH THE FILTER\PUMP PUMPING FROM THE BOTTOM UP TO THE TOP AND THE MIDDLE WORKING ON GRAVITY


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

cant wait to see it mate, make sure you keep us updated.

Loving the idea


----------

